# Breakfast Fatty has me on Cloud 9



## homesmokehome (Jun 12, 2017)

You know how they say "The 3rd times the charm"?   Well this weekend may have proven that.  

Still new to the world of smoking. Only having 2 smokes under my belt  (Both at which I documented with QVIEW, but have not posted on here), this past weekend I've decided to extinguish the burning desire to smoke a fatty.  But the questioned remained, "what type of fatty to smoke?"  I decided to use the KISS method.  Keep It Simple Stupid.   Playing the safer side verse being sorry.  So I thought why not a breakfast fatty

I was going to wait till Sunday but couldn't wait.  So Friday evening after the little one went to bed I headed out to the grocery store and bought the supplies.  Came home and started rolling. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The results turned out better than I expected and couldn't resist sharing my journey.

Basic breakfast ingredients.

Sausage  -  Bacon  -  Cheese  -  Potatoes













IMG_4039.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Rolled the sausage in a gallon zip loc bag coated with cooking spray













IMG_4040.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Then came the bacon weave.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_4042.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Some softened Cream Cheese with lots of Colby Cheese.













IMG_4044.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Forgive me... at this point I was so excited I forgot to take a picture of the potatoes.







At this point of the process my wife was curious on what exactly was happening in the kitchen.

So she joined me at the point when I was most nervous.  The rolling of the fatty. She was impressed with my creation so far and since I had raw meat all over my hands she jumped right in and took this picture for me.  ( gotta give credit where credit is due )













IMG_4048.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






I went to bed Friday night happier than a pig in s**t.  I've made it this far and nothing was going to stop me now.

Woke up Saturday morning and fired up the smoker.  Smoked this fatty using Pecan for roughly 2 hours between 275-300 degrees.

During the 2 hours smoking time I was able to lay with the boy in the hammock trying to answer all the questions running through his 3 year old mind.  Then we moved to the swing set were he was trying to defy the laws of physics as he kept yelling higher, higher.

All in all it was a fun 2 hours, and a great way to start off the weekend.

Once IT hit 170 I pulled it from the smoker and put it under the broiler for a few minutes. I wanted to get the bacon a tad more crispier. 













IMG_4054.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Now for the money shot.  This picture was taken after I sliced it and then picked my jaw up off the floor.













IMG_4056.JPG



__ homesmokehome
__ Jun 12, 2017






Being my first fatty I was impressed how...

1) Fun it was to make

and 

2) how delicious it was to eat.

After eating this.  I can say I have an addiction.

Ending with the question...   What shall my next fatty be?

Enjoy!


----------



## mark532011 (Jun 12, 2017)

that is awesome looking!


----------



## homesmokehome (Jun 12, 2017)

> that is awesome looking!


Thanks Mark.


----------



## sauced (Jun 12, 2017)

Great looking fatty!!! Now you are hooked.....lol. You can fill them with whatever comes to your mind. I did a mac and cheese one and now the family demands it!

I have also done a breakfast fatty with blueberry waffles in the middle, little maple syrup......they ate it all up!!

Points!!


----------



## homesmokehome (Jun 12, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Great looking fatty!!! Now you are hooked.....lol. You can fill them with whatever comes to your mind. I did a mac and cheese one and now the family demands it!
> 
> I have also done a breakfast fatty with blueberry waffles in the middle, little maple syrup......they ate it all up!!
> 
> Points!!


Sauced the hook is set, and its set deep.  It was a debate between Breakfast or Mac n Cheese.   I think I know what the next one may be... oh but the possibilities are endless.

Much appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a fantastic looking fattie!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks Great! Nice weave on the bacon!

Point!


----------



## homesmokehome (Jun 19, 2017)

SmokinAl / dirtsailor2003

Thanks for the feedback, and points.   Keep your eye's peeled for another creation soon


----------

